# longueur de clé



## damoro (16 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Après avoir effectué plusieurs tentatives de réparations infructueuses d'une longueur de clé invalide avec l'utilitaire de disque, je remarque que la fenêtre system de la console affiche en chaîne ce message:
hfs_swap_HFSPlusBTInternalNode: attr key #1 too big (390)
ça ne semble pas perturber le système mais j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen de corriger ce problème (si ça en vaux la peine).
Merci
PS: attention, je ne suis qu'un débutant en la matière.


----------



## Einbert (18 Juin 2007)

Hello,

As-tu déjà booté en single user mode (pomme-s au démarrage) ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu bootes en en single user mode puis tu fais exécutes la commande 

fsck -yf

Attention, le clavier sera peut-être en qwerty ...

Tu exécutes la commande ci-dessus jusqu'à ce que tu n'aies plus d'erreurs. S'il est indiqué qu'il y a des erreurs qui ne peuvent être réparées, essaie l'utilitaire gratuit hfsdebug pour obtenir peut-être plus d'infos; pour plus d'infos http://www.osxbook.com/software/hfsdebug/ (le lien pour d/l l'outil à la fin du lien) .

Autrement, jette un oeil ici http://www.micromat.com/index.php?option=com_simpleboard&Itemid=42&func=view&id=2146&catid=6 .

Redis-nous ce que cela aura donné.

++


----------



## damoro (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Merci de ta réponse.
J'essaie ça et je te tiens au courant


----------



## mapas (21 Novembre 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> As-tu déjà booté en single user mode (pomme-s au démarrage) ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu bootes en en single user mode puis tu fais exécutes la commande
> 
> ...


bonjour, j'ai le même avec kerbel panic au démarrage pb sauf que si je démarre en single user (pomme +s) ça s'arrête a krnel panic donc pas possibilité de saisir les commandes. Mon pb est venu après utilisation onyx pour maintenance et optimisation puis comme je n'ai qu'une seule partition avec OS tiger + os classic j'ai fait un démarrage avec system work sur cd externe et voulu examiner et réparer si besoin os classic et j'ai oublié qu'une partition avec OS X  OSX ne supportait pas systemworks OS 9. Toutça parceuqe j'avais des pbs de ralentissement et apparemment de mémoire tampon sur OS 9 en utilisant word. Je pense que je n'aurai pas de pb pour réinstaller OSX mais auparavant, je voudrais bien que le disque se monte pour au moins récupérer mes fichiers dont u certains nombres n'ont pas été sauvegardés. matéirel utilisé : imac 500 mghtz tiger OS 10.4 merci de votre aide


----------

